# Cyprus Highway Code (Children restraints in cars) + Car Driving Questions



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

So here we are, moving to cyprus, 2 children aged 6 & 2, both in car seats and happy.

No other space in the back of the car for anything else due to the size of the seats, and the wife tells me that she is pregnant.

Therefore sometime late next year we will need a bigger car if we were in the uk, though maybe not as the uk highway code will let the 6 yr old sit without a booster seat as the other 2 impare the space.


I ask,

Is there a highway code for Cyrpus that stimulates what children have to be wearing, & if they have to use booster seats etc.

This will severely influence our ability to look & purchase cars.


I also ask about Uk Car NCB. In the UK i have 7 yrs ncb, and wonder if this can be used within Cyprus to give us a discount.

Also, how does Cyprus Car Insurance reflect against uk prices.

I hope you can help me.

Regards, 

Chicco\


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chicco said:


> So here we are, moving to cyprus, 2 children aged 6 & 2, both in car seats and happy.
> 
> No other space in the back of the car for anything else due to the size of the seats, and the wife tells me that she is pregnant.
> 
> ...


although I believe there are laws as we are part of the EU therefore EU laws count, they are totally ignored here.
The Cypriots allow their children to climb around the car without any form of restraint. They will sit with babies on their laps in the front passenger seat totally ignoring the fact that if the car stops suddenly and they are thrown forward they will crush their child to death.
I have seen a car that was involved in an accident with the perfect shape of a child head right in the middle of the windscreen where an unrestrained child hit the screen. I doubt very much that child is still alive.
I am sorry but to me the laws regarding seat belts and child booster seat are there to protect your children. Its up to you of course to decide whether to take risks with your loved ones lives.
Don't think I am saying any of this lightly, having lost a grandchild in a car accident I know how it feels when you lose one of your precious children. 
You would never forgive yourself if one of your little ones was hurt or killed because you took a chance for the sake of a bit more car space.
Sorry if I sound harsh but I feel very strongly about this issue.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Not sure of what the law stipulates, although I am sure there is one. Mine will be in their boosters till 12. I had to bring my 3 and 1/2 year old home from grandma yesterday strapped on top of me on the back sit - about 5 blocks and was a nervous wreck every time my husband took a turn. first and last time.
So do buy the bigger car, remember you'll need the bigger boot space as well.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Chicco said:


> So here we are, moving to cyprus, 2 children aged 6 & 2, both in car seats and happy.
> 
> No other space in the back of the car for anything else due to the size of the seats, and the wife tells me that she is pregnant.
> 
> ...



I cannot answer you question on child seats but as others say they are your children to protect although i think you mean about the older one being restrained between to smaller ones seats but anyway the point i want to make is that if you are still in the UK and plan on taking your car you may want to change it first as they are more expensive in cyprus although taking your car has issus see sticky at top of index page i am sure that i have also read here somewhere that insurance companies in cyprus do consider your NCB although I cannot guarantee this


----------



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi again,

I am asking as most cars struggle to fit in 3 baby/booster seats in the rear of the car, therefore in the uk the one that sits in the middle does not have to use a booster.


The plan is to buy a large enough car that we can find, without going into the mini-bus side of things. Im sure things will be ok with the 6 (nearly 7) yr old in the middle seat with the 3 point seat belt across her. She is pretty tall for her age, so we can access that at the time of baby number 3 coming out of mum.

At the minute a Opel Zafira is knocking on E4000 for a 2001 model, which is pretty expensive compared to a Opel Vectra / Vectra Estate of the same age.

Though, the new Vectra Estate (the luxury one) comes with 3 booster seats built into the back seat, so maybe a sign that things are going to change.


Thanks for the advice though, i seemed to remember them all riding around with no crash helmets, so was unsure about the seat belt side of things.

We'll assess the idea at the time, and if its not a good idea, then 1 of us will travel in the middle in the back.

I suggested a 7 seater to allow of the collection / delivery of family members too & fro the airport.

Chicco\


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Check out the VW Touran too. Not quite a mini van but more spacious than the Zafira. When I was checking out the cars I took my car seats with me as well as the double stroller.

if by NCB you mean no claims for your insurance, they wanted proof from us to give us that discount and they did.



Chicco said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I am asking as most cars struggle to fit in 3 baby/booster seats in the rear of the car, therefore in the uk the one that sits in the middle does not have to use a booster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the VW Toran might be well over the price budget for cars.

Were only here 3 years with work, and hold a mortgage back in the uk, so if the house is empty that will really drag the cash down Cyprus end.

Though, if it comes under E4000 euro, were interested.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would definitly recommend getting a 7 or 8 seater so you can keep your 6 year old in a booster as long as possible. The roads really are hazardous here. We are also expecting a third baby in the summer so I will also be on the hunt for a more spacious car. The Pajero we have is big, but surpsingly cramped inside. Good luck!


----------



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

The big factor is going to be the price of the cars when we arrive.

We have seen a Opel Zafira for E4000 on the cyprus autotrader, so that is our budget.

Thats for a 2001 car, when we will be selling our 2006 car for £3500, which will buy the Zafira.

Madness


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chicco said:


> The big factor is going to be the price of the cars when we arrive.
> 
> We have seen a Opel Zafira for E4000 on the cyprus autotrader, so that is our budget.
> 
> ...


There are lots of people leaving the island with cars to sell so dont leap into buying from a garage or autotrader. You should look at classifed adds in the papers etc.
I am sure you can get something newer for your budget if you look around.

Veronica


----------



## Chicco (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive been looking on that anglican-info message board, and a few cheap cars coming up ie (2001 opel vectra for E1200) which is cheap to the other prices ive seen.

The cars that hold a premium are the ones that have more than the usual 5 seats.

So might have to buy a cheap car for the time being, (baby not due till july) then see what comes along.

But you know how it is, we will end up spending the cash and not buying that car.

I guess the only best thing about it is that maybe the exchange rate will improve and well get more than E1.04 to the £1.


----------

